
How Duolingo Built a $700M Company Without Charging Users - pmp301
https://producthabits.com/duolingo-built-700-million-company-without-charging-users/
======
sharemywin
That is the scariest business model I've ever seen.

Imagine if it was used on coding... Learn how to code by coding companies
projects for FREE.

Don't pay a gym to work out, work a shift at Amazon for FREE.

